
Xui.js - a simple javascript library for building mobile web applications. - EricssonLabs
http://xuijs.com/
======
T-zex
The name might be a little bit funny for some russian speakers. (Think of the
short version of Richard.)

~~~
maayank
my thoughts precisely.

(warning: very strong language)

<http://www.youswear.com/index.asp?language=Russian>

(xui==hui)

